

Geiser, a new Scheme Emacs mode - wingo
http://programming-musings.org/2009/05/14/geiser/

======
arohner
Hey, an emacs <-> lisp interaction mode with tagged releases and potentially
documentation in the future. How refreshing! (slime is particularly irritating
in that they don't make stable releases or documentation because they don't
feel like it).

------
benreesman
Has anyone on here tried this yet? I've gotten on reasonably well with Quack,
but I'm always excited about new modes!

~~~
mahmud
doesn't slime support various scheme implementations? It would have supported
them all if some Schemes, and now clojure, didn't introduce weird little
syntaxes.

~~~
gchpaco
The problem is usually not syntaxes; the problem is a lot of Schemes don't
have sufficient support for introspection, making a SLIME-type editor
impossible. SLIME is also heavily informed by its CL background and has
historically been a clumsy fit at best with most Schemes.

When I was doing a lot of PLT Scheme development for my thesis, I mostly used
Quack and suffered; something like this would have been immensely welcome.

